# Evac plan,what is yours?



## Daxil (Jan 25, 2014)

For what ever reason,you have 24 hours to evacuate the city or town you live in. Mass panic is already building and traffic jams are in effect.what do you do? Leg it? Trust the authorities to help? This I wonder.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ospecs ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Would love to help you out but we have more tractor traffic on our road than passenger cars.  Closest town (of about 10,000) is 12 miles away. Closest city (of around 50,000) is 40 miles away. Closest big city (1,000,000+) is 150 miles away.


My thoughts exactly since we are in the mountains. No town or major civilized hub unless you go further up the mountain to the north or down the mountain to the west.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

To make a decision we would need to know much more about your situation. Family, vehicle, destination, supplies, scenario? For 99% of what happens here, I plan to hunker down. Unless you are early enough and have a plan, hunkering down, to me, is the best solution. This *IS* my BOL, this *IS* my home. Unless I had time to load a tractor trailer, I'm best staying put.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Grab bob, hop on klr, head to Brownsville TX, show up at your house for dinner In about 18 hrs.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 3 routes out of the city & travel at least one if not two of them every week.
Most of what I will need is at the BOL now.
I have some food store at my home, jest in case I am trapped here for 10 days or so.
But I can leave on foot if I had too.
I can get a ride 5 miles out of town if cell phone are working, or travel in the wood line till I am clear of the city.
It is my hope that I can use my chain saw to clear the roads & travel by truck to the BOL.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't have a million people in our whole state....

Got 24 hrs to evacuate???? What 250 people??? Why so long???



NOW is the time to move....not when SHTF cause then it will be too LATE!!!

Give up the rat race, learn to be content with a modest, but happy lifestyle, you will enjoy your time on the earth a whole lot more...

MOVE


Brownsville....That is like saying " Hey I live in a death trap...what do I do to prepare for when disaster strikes?" 
Yoga???, That way you can at least kiss your --- good bye when SHTF?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

5 gallons of gas away from 2 cities both of which have 5 million people. 


I dont have that much ammo, so I have to start sharpening bamboo spears. :sssh:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*good question*



Daxil said:


> For what ever reason,you have 24 hours to evacuate the city or town you live in. Mass panic is already building and traffic jams are in effect.what do you do? Leg it? Trust the authorities to help? This I wonder.


:ranton:
First of all I take issue with those of you who want to give the man (woman?) grief for asking a question that millions of American's should ask themselves. Got no friends, no family, no job tying you down to civilization--while there are times I envy you--you are not the average American, nor dare I say the average prepper. If you are able to make it work, more power to you, but if you don't have anything to contribute to the question, why chime in?
:rantoff:

That being said... I don't think the scenario needs MUCH more information as Daxil is asking not what he should do but what WE would do. Hopefully those of us stuck in populated areas have thought about this.

The only piece of info I think we need to know is what is the SHTF event is, or perhaps more generally: is it an immediate or long term threat to my families life?

Although bugging out to my retreat is my default plan in most ALL real SHTF situations (not for most regional disasters though) there are some SHTF disaster that might produce traffic but are not deadly in the near term. In these cases I am prepared to shelter in place until the roads clear some. I have about three months of food preps and plenty of "tools for road clearing" to push my way out after the roads clear.

Of course most cases, in which there is a panicked evacuation of the cities, will be precipitated by a SHTF which is likely to threaten my family in the short term. In these cases I have one follow up question, by land or by sea? If destruction is coming by sea or if time is ticking then I know pilots and/or am willing to borrow a small plane, to fly to my retreat.

If the seaward direction is safe and there is time we (my group) have the means to circumnavigate the world anchored off shore. And we would only have to decide whether to sail north or south. North, past the cities and as close as possible to my retreat to walk (I am inclined to option 1 ) or south where others in the group want to sail toward somewhere where the sun is warm and the waters clear....

Finally in a worse case scenario if I had to I have a number of routes mapped out to my BOL including back road only routes that take me far away from the city before turning toward my retreat. In this scenario there is always the possibility of getting stuck and being forced to abandon most of my supplies from home, and huff it with just my BOB.  therefore this is my least favorite option.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We have different types of evac, super fast, fast, plenty of warning and no hurry.

All our evac plans can be executed by one person, everything is light enough for one person to lift and load in a hurry.

The first takes about 60 sec if we dawdle, that's to grab and load a full camp and food. Sits by the door always packed. All our safe areas have ample water and we keep a supply in the car. 

Fast is evac with the dogs. Takes 10 minutes max.

Plenty of warning is when we have an hour or so, this is cutting fences for livestock to get out, and as above. We keep cutters etc hidden in all sorts of places on the property so we can move stock in any direction. How long this would take depends on the direction we want to move stock and where they are. 

No hurry is a full evac, this is more than an hour. We can move cows and horses in this time to a safe zone. If we had enough time we could take some poultry as well. 

All this is in case of bushfire, about the only time we see ourselves leaving. We have had to evac twice in the last 24 months.
Threat wasn't great enough to move livestock out or cut fences. We left with dogs, set up camp in our safe zone then waited to see if we would have to cut fences or move stock. 

The good thing about living in a bushfire area is everyone knows you have a fire plan and evac plan. No one looks twice at tubs marked LOAD FIRST, LOAD SECOND, everyone has them. If not they look at ours and say "about time we did that!"

Another good thing about our location is that we are near a stock route, this means there is clean stock water at about 3 mile intervals, accessible from the road and in an area designed to be electric fenced for up to 2000 head of cattle. 


Anything else that forced us to leave would be a run and hide situation. This would be an end of the world situation.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Grab bob, hop on klr, head to Brownsville TX, show up at your house for dinner In about 18 hrs.


*Gee Louis, I thought you and Invision were coming over here to help me bug out to the mountains. Guess I just can't compete with food![ :dunno:/*


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We'd bug in. Close all the drapes. Put 4'x8' plywood in front of the big windows from the inside to block out light. Move our cars at least a half mile away and then walk back home. Then don't open the door for anybody unless we're expecting them. 

Otherwise if Chicago got nuked and the radiation is expected to hit our area within 24 hours we'd just have to pack up the car with some food, water, and our cats and hope we can find a motel up north.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I will make some assumptions: Since I have received an evacuation order, communications are working. I'd place one or two calls depending on whether I was home or not. Assuming home, allow 30 minutes to load the car(s) maximum and get moving to BOL.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Not enough people in our part of the county to worry about mass panic. Now as for the rest of the group, 24 hours is plenty of time for us to get there to help load up and being them back to the farm or for them to make it on their own. Lots of ways to get here avoiding the main roads with lots of traffic. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Padre said:


> In these cases I am prepared to shelter in place until the roads clear some. I have about three months of food preps and plenty of "tools for road clearing" to push my way out after the roads clear.
> 
> Finally in a worse case scenario if I had to I have a number of routes mapped out to my BOL including back road only routes that take me far away from the city before turning toward my retreat. In this scenario there is always the possibility of getting stuck and being forced to abandon most of my supplies from home, and huff it with just my BOB.  therefore this is my least favorite option.


Pretty much same here. I have to cross a river to get to my BOL, there are four possible bridges to cross. Two should be a non-issue: one could be roadblocked easily, the other not so much. the other two are very much out of the way.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Daxil said:


> For what ever reason,you have 24 hours to evacuate the city or town you live in. Mass panic is already building and traffic jams are in effect.what do you do? Leg it? Trust the authorities to help? This I wonder.


In my case I live in the country.

I don't live by a sea so hurricanes are not an issue.

I'm on high ground so flooding isn't a issue.

I'm in a small woods and with the type of trees and undergrowth the odds of a forest fire is very minimal.

River 1 1/2 miles. Not large enough for barge traffic. Occasional canoe. Not an issue.

As the crow flies I'm 8 miles from the closest population center. 4 miles from the closest major road with no convenient or direct route to my location.

The only area where the Authorities could justify an evacuation (chemical spill) would be from the lightly used Railroad track 2 1/2 miles east. My preferences would be:

1. No strong wind from the east. I would appease the authorities by leaving from the front door circling around to the back door and staying out of sight. I would monitor the weather vane (wind direction). Traffic is not a concern so I could leave on short notice. I know, I know. Chemical spill could be a "silent" killer and my way has risks associated with it.

2. Strong wind from the east. Load up the truck with 2 days supplies. Head to work that has kitchens, make sift sleeping, bottled water (5 gallon jugs) natural gas fueled generators and communications.

3. In no case would I board a government provided transportation that would take me to.....?

It would be my understand that when Authorities order you to evacuate they have no legal authority to force you to do so. They are actual advising you to leave with the understanding that if you later need help evacuating the Authorities may not be able to respond.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Daxil said:


> For what ever reason,you have 24 hours to evacuate the city or town you live in. Mass panic is already building and traffic jams are in effect.what do you do? Leg it? Trust the authorities to help? This I wonder.


I work in a city of over a million people and we have had natural disasters through-out 2013 that caused a massive amount of problems for the entire city. Flood-waters destroyed much of our down-town area and many residential areas along the rivers - from the edge of the mountains all the way to the middle of the praries. We had thousands of people fleeing their homes and looking for a safe place to stay. Many went to family, many went to friends and many went to different shelters ...

For a run-down of what really happened around here (with barely 24hrs notice for many people) ... click: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f94/flooding-south-central-ab-20014/

Now - with that flooding - we also had train derailments and train-bridges collapse ...

Link: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f94/train-derailed-calgary-21405/
Link: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f94/train-off-tracks-calgary-20117/

For that bridge that collapsed - last time I went by it just before Christmas, they were still working on it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I live in the middle of nowhere, on high ground, so I really don't plan to evacuate, I do how ever sometime go into the City that Naekid mentioned, and often think about what a pain it would be to get out if something major happened. there are also places around with very few choices for evac routes.

This spring will be interesting way higher snow pack in the mountains and huge amounts of snow on the ground.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

_ First of all I take issue with those of you who want to give the man (woman?) grief ...... Got no friends, no family, no job tying you down to civilization--while there are times I envy you--you are not the average American, nor dare I say the average prepper. 
_

:ranton:
???? Right off the bat you open with scolding and then do exactly that to the people you address...????

:rantoff:

I for one, have lived in the big cities, LA, DC and a few in between... And made the choice to move my family ( wife and 3 kids )to the countryside and prep and live and yes, I do have a job...same one I had in the city, don't make as much but do just fine. And I would consider my friends around me as better prepared than most big city "peppers"cause they live everyday in a situation that can kill them if they live like big city people do. ( Winter here, can cut you off for a couple of weeks...better be able to live snowed in or die. )

So while you may not like the answers, it would be wrong for you discount it, and to make disparaging comments about someone who is trying to get a big city dweller to see the light of the situation they are in.

Trapped in a cage they don't even see...maybe you don't even see the one you are in , living in Boston.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Would love to help you out but we have more tractor traffic on our road than passenger cars.  Closest town (of about 10,000) is 12 miles away. Closest city (of around 50,000) is 40 miles away. Closest big city (1,000,000+) is 150 miles away.


I'm feeling pretty good right now about being out in the boonies. Closest town (5,000 population) is ten miles away. Closest city (~50,000) is about 60 miles away and a zig-zag to get here. The closest big city is 200 miles away.

You're right about the tractor traffic. There are times during the haying season you see more tractors than cars on the road.

A bit of trivia about living in a rural community....do you know how you can tell there are visitors from the city? They have the only car in a parking lot full of pickups and large SUVs.


----------

